# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  mouse macro/ script

## krisein

anyone who can share a script or macro for a blade dancer? i'm using a logitech G series mouse. thanks.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Babli

just use the Logitec setpont program . you can make everything you need there

----------


## porkie

heres my cancel ani script im using that I found with autohotkey, its works on my destroyer and summoner. it will work on other classes too, you may just need to alter the sleep timers. Hold Q for burst dps and save those fingers.

It also need to be in classic mode "shift f2" I cba figuring out how to send mouse clicks.

q::
send r
Sleep, 50
send t
Sleep, 30
return

----------


## krisein

yeah i know. im using multikeys. problem is it's not intuitive. it presses anything not on cooldown..i need a script that can follow a certain combo..

----------


## porkie

> yeah i know. im using multikeys. problem is it's not intuitive. it presses anything not on cooldown..i need a script that can follow a certain combo..


well you could just make scripts for certain combos I guess, just a example.

q::
send 1
sleep, 30
send f
sleep, 30
send f
sleep, 30
send r
Sleep, 50
send t
Sleep, 30
send c
sleep, 30
send v,
sleep, 30
return


just like the other I posted but with other skills, you could make 2 or 3 separate ones and use mouse button 4 and 5 to send what ever combo you want.

----------


## talihh

assassin macro script?

----------


## porkie

> assassin macro script?


Make one its easy to do spam script with what is posted here, if you want a complex one well go work it out yourself.

----------


## Reusablename

Scripts don't work as well as your own animation cancelling, you should try to practice it instead if you really want to perform.

----------

